
For Bumble, the Future Isn’t Female, It’s Female Marketing - tempsy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-01-17/for-bumble-the-future-isn-t-female-it-s-female-marketing
======
Nextgrid
> Andrea Silenzi, who used to host a dating podcast in Los Angeles, said she
> likes the women-message-first feature, but not because it’s empowering.
> “It’s more like a screening feature,” she said.

Why not "screen" them before swiping right on them?

